# imovie impossible d'enregistrer la video



## pistache15 (31 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
 je viens de créer une video sur imovie et je rencontre un problème lors de l'enregistrement de la video. 
J'ai le message suivant : "Stockage saturé il ne reste pas suffisamment d'espace sur cet appareil. vous devez en libérer pour pouvoir partager" alors qu'il me reste 32 go de disponible.

J'ai donc supprimé des rushs video supplémentaires pour libérer de l'espace mais sans succès. 

A noter que lorsque j'ouvre "photos" il y a un "chargement de 7 éléments" qui reste bloqué sans avancement.

Comment faire pour résoudre  ce problème sachant que j'ai déjà atteint et rallumé le téléphone ? Merci pas avance.


----------

